# Why did they get rid of it?



## jrgroom09 (Aug 3, 2010)

The new animal crossing needs more music like this!


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah its good music


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 3, 2010)

2 am music = wat.

the wild world main menu screen is pretty cool, imo


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 3, 2010)

AC 3DS needs an all new soundtrack.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AC 3DS needs an all new soundtrack.


This.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2010)

Epic fail if they use the same WW soundtrack AGAIN.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think they'll make the same mistake twice...

Owait, we're talking about Nintendo... I bet they will.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Epic fail if they use the same soundtrack AGAIN.


^ goes for any game


----------



## jrgroom09 (Aug 3, 2010)

I kind of meant what you guys are saying when I posted this- original music. But still, some throwbacks to the old game would be cool.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 3, 2010)

original remixes/refining of an old theme has loads of nostalgia attached, and is usually ok, too.

but still, ain't nothin like a new song for your fav game series, y@ d!gg???


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 4, 2010)

if ac 3ds has the ww music im not even gonna buy it -.-


----------



## jrgroom09 (Aug 5, 2010)

It needs new music.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope they take the best music from all six past Animal Crossing games (remixed or not), along with some new tunes, in Animal Crossing 3DS. It's apparent that Nintendo's going for a big change with AC3DS, so it's probably safe to assume that they're not going to be lazy and reuse Wild World music again. Though, I hope they don't make a completely new soundtrack. One of the things that makes Animal Crossing so great, in my opinion, is the many familiar tunes across the different games.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I hope they take the best music from all six past Animal Crossing games (remixed or not), along with some new tunes, in Animal Crossing 3DS. It's apparent that Nintendo's going for a big change with AC3DS, so it's probably safe to assume that they're not going to be lazy and reuse Wild World music again. Though, I hope they don't make a completely new soundtrack. One of the things that makes Animal Crossing so great, in my opinion, is the many familiar tunes across the different games.


See, Wild World was my first AC (I know that it had diff. music but, so...) and the second I heard that music it was instant nostalgia, and everytime I heard the music I got all tingly inside for over a year.

Oddly enough, when I heard the EXACT SAME music in CF I got no nostalgia whatsoever even though I should have been nostalgia'ing for WW.

Thats why they need to have both the old soundtracks on these two games, along with a new soundtrack.

I think it would be good if they played the old hour songs at special events, like the date that the old games were released, or after your hundreth time wi-fi'ing with someone or something...

Idunno if theyd have onough room on the carts for that, though... =[


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 7, 2010)

Animal Crossing 3DS needs an EXTREME new makeover. By extreme I mean new MUSIC, and new FURNITURE. Judging by the screenshots of AC:3DS, the furniture is yet going to stay the same. Which is like a very big disappoint. Makes me want to buy the game/3DS even less now. Hopefully they aren't done with the game yet. Hopefully they will change the furniture/add more new things.

Time will tell.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 8, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing 3DS needs an EXTREME new makeover. By extreme I mean new MUSIC, and new FURNITURE. Judging by the screenshots of AC:3DS, the furniture is yet going to stay the same. Which is like a very big disappoint. Makes me want to buy the game/3DS even less now. Hopefully they aren't done with the game yet. Hopefully they will change the furniture/add more new things.
> 
> Time will tell.


Why would they get rid of all the existing furniture?! That's a step _backwards_! Sure, there should be new furniture, but that doesn't mean that there can't be any old furniture. Why get rid of it all when you can _add_ to it?! Besides, the more items, the better! And if they were to completely replace all of the old furniture with new ones, we'd be losing a lot of great furniture, furniture that is a staple to the Animal Crossing series.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye win.

But anyways I do agree with you tyeforce on the subject of music and furniture. But furniture has nothing to do with this *gives brian the death stare*...


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, hated how City Folk used recycled music.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 11, 2010)

they better have new music -.-


----------



## tangy1 (Aug 11, 2010)

The ACCF music is getting really annoying.


----------



## Sakurachan (Aug 25, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AC 3DS needs an all new soundtrack.


This right here also. I agree it needs new music officially. I love some of the music though in the other ACs.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2010)

i think they should have more interation with the furniture coz when u go to a fridge it just show u your items u are keeping in your drawers, when u go in the shower u cant actually wash. Also when u  go round to other people's houses u should be abole to interacte more !!!!


----------

